# Enregistrer des images depuis Safari ou Firefox



## Natalya (27 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai une question idiote à poser mais tant pis, je me lance quand même! Comment enregistrer des images présentées sur une page web ouverte avec Safari ou Firefox? J'ai besoin de graver les photos d'un site web sur un CD (photos déposées par mes soins, je précise, donc pas de problème de copyright) et ne sais comment faire. Je connais la manipulation sous Windows mais avec mon Mac, c'est le trou noir...! Dès que j'essaie de faire un copier-coller de l'image seule, c'est toute la page web qui est prise en compte.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## Invité (27 Octobre 2008)

Clic-droit sur l'image et enregistrer.


----------



## Natalya (27 Octobre 2008)

Merci mais je ne me trouve pas chez moi et là où je suis il n'y a pas de souris à ma portée!


----------



## eleonooore (27 Octobre 2008)

On peut faire un clic droit avec un trackpad, avec deux doigts (à configurer dans les Préférences système / Souris).
Sinon, cliquer sur l'image, la glisser vers le bureau tout simplement.


----------



## marctiger (27 Octobre 2008)

CTRL + CLIC avec le trackpad, et "Enregistrer sous".


----------



## BS0D (27 Octobre 2008)

tu peux aussi faire glisser l'image sur ton desktop ... Tout simplement!


----------



## Natalya (1 Novembre 2008)

Merci à tous pour votre aide!


----------



## marctiger (2 Novembre 2008)

Toujours avec plaisir.


----------



## pascalformac (2 Novembre 2008)

BS0D a dit:


> tu peux aussi faire glisser l'image sur ton desktop ... Tout simplement!


le plus souvent oui , mais pas toujours
( il y a des sites qui l'empêchent, ca m'est déjà arrivé)


----------



## ManuPrat (14 Septembre 2010)

appuyer la touche CTRL puis cliquer sur l'image. un menu contextuel s'affichera.


----------



## Invité (14 Septembre 2010)

J'espère qu'il n'a pas attendu 2 ans pour la réponse !


----------

